# 2 call set old world calls.



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

This is a set of calls made of mountain mahogany with a hammered copper ring on the ends. The first is an open reed distress call, measures 5 inches from tip to toe. Love this open reed for every sound you can think of making. The second is a coaxer, 2 3/16 tall. $55.00 for the pair or $35.00 for the open reed and $25.00 for the coaxer, To your door. Beautiful finish on these calls. Thanks Rick


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Some more nice calls !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sure have SG, bought 2 of them. I think the first 2 he sold on here.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Another beautiful set ! You guys are killing me with all of these. The wife would crap if I end up with any more showing up in the mail...


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Very nice! I think I like that copper!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

beautifulcalls

and them copper bands are awesome


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the compliments.I sure enjoy building and showing.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Calls have been sold , Thanks everyone.


----------

